# Friday Fun show me your poo belly



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Inspired by a thread this week that was way too cute... 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

HAHAH Donna! love that Jake Belly!!!


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

*Bellies come in twos in our house!*

Here are two!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

This is my best shot.... She's actually watching tv her nose is pointing forward and her ears are every where..... If I was as clever as Ruth then I'd add an arrow xx


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

How's this for a Billy belly shot!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Kiki's poo bellies 
The sun bathing one she is actually head down a 1 in 3 slope.... strange little dog


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I cant find a belly picture!!! I cant believe it! I will have to get one when I get home tonight! The only one I do have is when she was spayed with her cone on her head showing her sore tummy....
It is an oldie...but here you go.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

lady amanda said:


> I cant find a belly picture!!! I cant believe it! I will have to get one when I get home tonight! The only one I do have is when she was spayed with her cone on her head showing her sore tummy....
> It is an oldie...but here you go.


I couldn't believe I didn't have one of Willow either

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

*Ralph & ruby bellies & fangs*

Here is Ralph & ruby in a game of rough and tumble displaying there tickleable tums - along with their gnashes! X


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Arlos is a bit furrier than Savannahs


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2
Willow is shy. Jake is not.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Dudley makes a good room divider!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ah Dudley is so colour co ordinated.... Searched for a picture of Wilf but haven't got one ... He only tends to do it on my bed.. Oh the luxury xx


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

wilfiboy said:


> Ah Dudley is so colour co ordinated.... Searched for a picture of Wilf but haven't got one ... He only tends to do it on my bed.. Oh the luxury xx


Yes, I took a cupboard door along with me when picking him as a pup.
(ok that is a joke in case anyone thinks I am that bad!!)


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

DB1 said:


> Yes, I took a cupboard door along with me when picking him as a pup.
> (ok that is a joke in case anyone thinks I am that bad!!)


That made me laugh.... My sense of humour x


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

arlo said:


> Arlos is a bit furrier than Savannahs
> View attachment 10713
> 
> 
> View attachment 10729









Poppy in all her glory x


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)




----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh Poppy and Lolly you floosie s ..... Lolly says I will fit in this bed


----------



## KGr (Mar 11, 2013)

Loving all these cute pictures so couldn't resist posting one of Pip....


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Donna Molly said this Friday thread thing is starting to make her feel like a clown she did get a belly shot today but it was raining earlier so she kind of looks like a mop. Thank God she is going to the groomers tomorrow it's haircut time


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

:love-eyes: Molly :love-eyes:


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

finely got a pix of gingers belly.that was not easy ..i finely found her chewing on a bone laying on her back and i just happened to have mt camera..but it is not that good.when she sees a camera she goes nuts haaa Haaa


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

sugerlump said:


> finely got a pix of gingers belly.that was not easy ..i finely found her chewing on a bone laying on her back and i just happened to have mt camera..but it is not that good.when she sees a camera she goes nuts haaa Haaa


Yayyyyyyyyy Ginger it's not easy to do these challenges


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

Oakley having fun in the sun


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Love the Poo Belly thread .. must try and get on here next Friday as I am missing out on all the Friday Fun threads ...

Hey I could show you a belly lol


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Aw gorgeous! Love the belly pose. Aren't our poos so liberated..


----------



## SidneyM (Jun 15, 2013)

Sidney has become very keen on sleeping on his back this last week!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Puppy Lola


















Big Girl Lola


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

Ruth,,now that puppy is wonderful..and a beautiful belly and great color


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Ruth that second picture is one of my all time favs!!!


----------



## polly1harg (Jun 6, 2013)

Daisy's usual position napping around lunchtime! ADORABLE


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh Donna do I need to be on here tomorrow night for more Friday night fun ... I will get my camera at the ready


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> Ruth that second picture is one of my all time favs!!!


Oh Donna... I know... She still does this but she's much bigger and doesn't realise it herself! Love her!


----------

